

Apple patents method for disabling cell phone cameras - raldi
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/03/apple-patents-way-to-prevent-concert-piracy/?hpw

======
raldi
Very handy if you're a corrupt policeman, oppressive regime, etc.

------
jamesbressi
Quick and dirty:

"The patent describes an invisible infrared sensor integrated into mobile iOS
devices with a built-in camera — which includes iPhones, the iPod Touch and
iPad 2. As the Apple patent explains, an infrared sensor in a mobile phone
could be used to search for another signal that would say whether it is O.K.
to activate and record footage with the phone’s camera."

